# my home from home



## wendywo (Apr 27, 2014)

Here he is my Hymer Starline on my drive in wales waiting to get going:drive::dance:


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Apr 27, 2014)

Veeeery nice


----------



## kenspain (Apr 27, 2014)

Have to pay to talk to you now then:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049: Really nice one hope you have fun in it.


----------



## Martin P (Apr 27, 2014)

*Nice van*

That looks an absolute cracker


----------



## Andys (Apr 27, 2014)

What a cracker :have fun:


----------



## n brown (Apr 27, 2014)

well lush !


----------



## Martin P (Apr 27, 2014)

n brown said:


> well lush !



Well jel


----------



## wendywo (Apr 27, 2014)

:heart::dance: Thanks everyone could not have done it with out your help I was well guided .....just want to get going now :drive:


----------



## wendywo (Apr 27, 2014)

kenspain said:


> Have to pay to talk to you now then:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049: Really nice one hope you have fun in it.



Thanks It took awhile to find it but worth the wait ....look out for us driving very slowly :raofl:


----------



## Tezza33 (Apr 27, 2014)

It looks great,  don't forget your wildcamping sticker or we might miss you


----------



## wendywo (Apr 27, 2014)

tezza33 said:


> It looks great,  don't forget your wildcamping sticker or we might miss you



O yes..... I will go find it and get it stuck in...I think you will know its me though I will be going very slowly :raofl::drive:


----------



## antiqueman (Apr 27, 2014)

*reversing*



wendywo said:


> View attachment 21813
> 
> Here he is my Hymer Starline on my drive in wales waiting to get going:drive::dance:



why did you back it into that fence oops


----------



## Tezza33 (Apr 27, 2014)

wendywo said:


> O yes..... I will go find it and get it stuck in...I think you will know its me though I will be going very slowly :raofl::drive:


I think I saw you at the front of this lot
View attachment 21814


----------



## MykCamper (Apr 27, 2014)

*Commodore Snail! Fuel myser.scourge of T' French Truckers.*



wendywo said:


> Thanks It took awhile to find it but worth the wait ....look out for us driving very slowly :raofl:



 Bet you'd overtake me, any day!! :sleep-027:


----------



## Sand55 (Apr 27, 2014)

Looking good. .  When and where are you going, if you don't mind my asking ? Where ever it is have a good time.


----------



## wendywo (Apr 27, 2014)

antiqueman said:


> why did you back it into that fence oops



No........ no fence just the opening into the paddock next to my cottage.........loads of room to park thank goodness


----------



## wendywo (Apr 27, 2014)

tezza33 said:


> I think I saw you at the front of this lot
> View attachment 21814


spotted already:raofl:


----------



## Herbenny (Apr 27, 2014)

That's a cracking van Wendy ..really pleased you got your van at last


----------



## wendywo (Apr 27, 2014)

Herbenny said:


> That's a cracking van Wendy ..really pleased you got your van at last



Thank you I am finding out all about it while its on the drive and getting it ready for the off ....but now i find i need some chrome hub caps!!!!
now where do i get them from???? LOL


----------



## Tezza33 (Apr 27, 2014)

wendywo said:


> Thank you I am finding out all about it while its on the drive and getting it ready for the off ....but now i find i need some chrome hub caps!!!!
> now where do i get them from???? LOL


If you look at simplylocos thread there is a picture of his van with the best hubcaps for your vehicle, his thread it is worth reading


----------



## wendywo (Apr 28, 2014)

Oooooooo THOSE LOOK NICE I WONDER WHERE HE got those from........

Wild camping sticker firmly in place now.......


----------



## Siimplyloco (Apr 28, 2014)

wendywo said:


> Oooooooo THOSE LOOK NICE I WONDER WHERE HE got those from........
> 
> Wild camping sticker firmly in place now.......



Euroliner Stainless Steel Wheel Trims15"Mercedes Sprinter VW LT Motorama Hull | eBay

Not cheap, but worth every penny!
John


----------



## Obanboy666 (Apr 28, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> Euroliner Stainless Steel Wheel Trims15"Mercedes Sprinter VW LT Motorama Hull | eBay
> 
> Not cheap, but worth every penny!
> John



I would want the wheels and tyres as well as the trims for that price lol !!!


----------



## NeilD (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi Wendy We got ourselves a similar van last year and it has been amazing,I love the front lounge area which is really spacious ,we had a coach built before and that was dead space really.Hope you have great times in it

Cheers Neil


----------



## exwindsurfer (Apr 28, 2014)

very nice wendy one lovely van ,


----------



## wendywo (Apr 29, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> Euroliner Stainless Steel Wheel Trims15"Mercedes Sprinter VW LT Motorama Hull | eBay
> 
> Not cheap, but worth every penny!
> John


Thanks John they do look good.........hope the weather is with you over there its rubbish here again...


----------



## wendywo (Apr 29, 2014)

NeilD said:


> Hi Wendy We got ourselves a similar van last year and it has been amazing,I love the front lounge area which is really spacious ,we had a coach built before and that was dead space really.Hope you have great times in it
> 
> Cheers Neil


Thanks Neil
Really looking forward to getting out in it just 2 weeks to go and we are off for a weeks holiday over to the Cotswold's through Oxfordshire to Northamptonshire to pick up my Dad and then over to Rutland  if all goes well...(dad has not been too well) .... We should have been taking to the road for 6months but the house sale has fallen through so got to wait a bit longer to do that....but plan to go to France in September and down to Spain...fingers crossed....

:drive:


----------



## phillybarbour (Apr 30, 2014)

Drive looks a good place to wild never mind the travelling, nice van to.


----------



## wendywo (May 6, 2014)

phillybarbour said:


> Drive looks a good place to wild never mind the travelling, nice van to.



Well the cottage is for sale if you want to buy it ...or house sit while we are away LOL the only trouble is if you have a large motor home you have to reverse
down the lane from the main road onto the drive beacause there is no where to turn around...... but otherwise the view is good ...water and loo empty available
so yes if anyone wants to wild here let me know ....


----------

